# john deere stx38 won't start



## badger2014 (Jun 24, 2014)

I was given a non-working John Deere STX 38 Yellow Deck. I replaced the battery, and got a maintenance kit that included oil, filter, prefilter, fuel filter and spark plug. I installed all of these and tried to start the mower but no luck. I checked the battery and it still at 12.5 v. I think that i would check the wiring first. What would be the best place to systematically start to rule out bad wiring? I do have a multimeter and know how to use it.:dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome ti the forum !
Spray some fuel into the carb,and see if it fires. If not,check to see if it has spark.
If it has spark,but still won't start with out spraying fuel into the carb,check to see if the solenoid,on the bottom of the carb is working.
If you feel, or hear, it click,it's working. If not,try checking to see if there's power to it,with the key on.
If there's power to it,but no clicking,change the solenoid.


----------



## badger2014 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am more into electrical than engines. How hard is it to get to the carburetor?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not too hard. It's on the left side of the engine.
You may want to take off the air filter,to look at it.


----------

